# [emerge] patcher ses applications

## nelsooon

Salut tous le monde,

Si on veut par exemple mettre a jour le noyau de linux, suite a un bug découvert ou autre chose. y'a moyen de le faire avec emerge ou autre chose ? (a part le emerge -u gentoo-sources).

pour ceux qui ont apache... ce serai pratique de faire appliquer les patchs de sécurité... a leurs applications directement via une commande qui se lance chaque X temps.

des idées ?

merci

----------

## Temet

Je pense que t'es obligé de modifier l'ebuild.

A savoir que c'est une ou deux lignes de rajouter un patch, c'est bien conçu.

----------

## boozo

'alute

chez nous les failles de sécurités sont déclarées dans les glsa. Après chaque sync, tu lances par exemple un #glsa-check -l "affected" et tu vois si une appli installée est concernée. Si oui tu corriges avec -f mais  c'est généralement c'est un {up,down}grade du soft qui incluera un patch si nécessaire   :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *nelsooon wrote:*   

> Si on veut par exemple mettre a jour le noyau de linux, suite a un bug découvert ou autre chose. y'a moyen de le faire avec emerge ou autre chose ? (a part le emerge -u gentoo-sources).
> 
> merci

 

Pour le kernel, la situation est légèrement différente du reste :

- emerge ne fait "que" raptrier les sources et appliquer les patches prédéfinis et te change ton lien /usr/src/linux si tu as un USE="simlink"

- il ne te compilera ton noyau qu'avec un USE="make" (de tête, et encore je suis même plus certain qu'il exite vraiment) mais de toute façon, c'est pas top comme solution vu que la config du noyau est quand même un truc important à faire

- une fois les sources décompactées, rien ne t'empeches de modifier tes sources à l'aide de l'utilitaire patch ou à la main si le courage te prends ... avant de compiler ton noyau

Concernant les autres applis, j'aurais tendance à dire qu'on ne peut pas appliquer un patch "à la volée" avec emerge ...

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> il ne te compilera ton noyau qu'avec un USE="make" (de tête, et encore je suis même plus certain qu'il exite vraiment)

 En effet, ça n'existe pas  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  #glsa-check -l "affected" et tu vois si une appli installée est concernée. 

 

Bonsoir Boozo,

J'étais totalement passé à côté de cette chôse.

Merci

quoique la page n'a pas l'air d'une vivacité formidable.

----------

## boozo

Rhôoo et ben c'est du propre !   :Laughing: 

Enfin ceci-dit si on fait un emerge -uD world par semaine c'est surtout à titre de vérification vu que si une faille de sécurité est détectée sur un prog, y'a de fortes chances que les devs nous sorte une une nelle version dudit prog mais il arrive de temps à autres qu'un workaround soit nécessaire

En revanche c'est plus utile dans le cas de serveurs de prod : on a qqch de stable pour un usage dédié, pas besoin d'ajout de fonctionnalités, etc... bref, on veux surtout rester tel quel mais s'assurer que tout va bien régulièrement donc on sync et on vérifie mais on upgrade pas le world

Je crois qu'il est toujours question d'intégrer glsa dans portage un de ces jours avec un truc du genre #emerge -@ 'security' mais je ne sais pas quand   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit: au fait c'est accessible directement en première page de gentoo.org dans l'item  Security Annoucements ^^

----------

## smashy

 *Quote:*   

> There's a simpler way: using "autopatch" feature of portage-bashrc-ng (from GECHI Overlay) 
> 
> First, install and setup app-portage/layman (if it is not already installed) 
> 
> Add the Gechi overlay: Code:
> ...

 

----------

